# Glenfield marlin model 25???



## buckhunter2256 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have one I got from my father that is in poor shape.  no clip, butt plate broke, a few other things.  I hear they are great shooting guns and i want to fix it up but parts are hard to find.  Anyone have any ideas of where i might can find some parts?


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it the same as a Marlin Model 25MN?  Might try numerich.


----------



## triton (Jan 8, 2012)

I have an older model 25 I had to order a clip from Marlin.Does your safety work backwards? For fire Edited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove ProfanityEdited To Remove Profanity.you pull it back and safe is pushed forward.I have a newer Marlin and fire is forward and safe is back.The one I have is verry accurate.From a rest at 50yds. 7shots can be covred with a dime a lot.I love shooting it.


----------



## chuckdog (Jan 8, 2012)

buckhunter2256 said:


> I have one I got from my father that is in poor shape.  no clip, butt plate broke, a few other things.  I hear they are great shooting guns and i want to fix it up but parts are hard to find.  Anyone have any ideas of where i might can find some parts?



Here's a link to Numrich.

That's one fine looking deer in you avatar!


http://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors (Jan 11, 2012)

I have used numrich for many parts usually have a good bit of stuff. i have found that sear and roebuck and the jc Higgins guns was made by major gun companies like marlin, savage, Winchester etc. You may be able to find the sears copy of the gun you have some where cheap and harvest parts from it. I have found that these so called ''Mart guns'' can be bought very cheap less than 100 bucks so theirs a option. Their is a web site some where that shows the mart gun name and model number and off to the side it gives the manufactures name and their model number.


----------

